# Safe bone in a side of beef



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I just got my annual side of beef this weekend. All butchered into the cuts we specified. The guy we get this from knows I have two GSDs and threw in a lot of bone. What is safe for the dogs and what is not, both in RMBs and to actually eat? I looked over a T-bone looking bone and it seemed petty hard. Will these splinter even though raw?
How much marrow is to much at one time? I can break the bone and dig it out if needed. One of my dogs has been hard to keep weight on since this past summer. All blood tests, fecals, etc have been excellent.
I haven't fed raw since I had small terriers and would like to get back into it if I find it reasonable enough for two GSDs.
From everything I've read on grinders none will be strong enough for cow bone. I tried putting one in a freezer bag and smashing it with a 2lb sledge hammer. Worked ok but made a mess in the basement.  
My 12 - 14 lb terriers could easily handle whole chicken legs (thigh and drumstick). But the two GSDs are gulpers with their kibble.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob my female Bouvier cracked her bad tooth on a beef bone. I have been giving this idea further study...now using pork skin rolls.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

I feed lots of bones to my dogs. THey eat eveything they can and leave what they cant. They willl eat a whole ribcage and some of the vertabrae. Vertabrea are pretty hard.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

I just got the leftovers from a cow that a friend of mine butchered. Mine get everything, except the head, cuz I cant look at that.. lol. i've never had a problem. Mine have been on raw for years, and I have always fed them anything I could. They work hard, so fat isnt an issue as far as weight, and I make sure to keep things balanced both nutritionally and gastrointestinally. But every dog is different. Does your dog have soft teeth? A dog that hasnt ever been on raw may not have the "chops" for working a big bone. But thats speculation on my part.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob, for years I was a raw feeder but stopped when I felt like I was sacrificing balance/quality due to time constraints in traveling between two locations weekly and sometimes for extended periods of time. So my method of feeding became a mixture of cooked and raw with kibble. I know that combining the two isn't something most raw feeders embrace but for now this is the option I have. I feed a high quality kibble with fresh raw sources and I have always wondered if those who combine the two that have had problems may have been feeding borderline "clean" or somewhat rancid items when their dogs got sick.

Anyway, I stopped bones when my mastiff lacerated her salvary gland on a lamb neck bone. It doesn't stop the mastiff from helping herself to them as she will frequently forage for her own sources of meat and bone. Unfortunately, in doing that she's damaged a lower canine on a moose femur. I've attempted adding some raw to the Dutch's diet and even the smallest amounts give her explosive runs. She also doesn't seem to have common sense about eating and gulps her portions so quickly I thought once she was going to choke on a piece of meat I gave her.

I think most people will tell you that all bones, for the most part, with the exception of the weight bearing bones are fairly safe. I've got to walk a line of caution with a bigger dog, while the Dutch maybe wouldn't try to swallow a turkey neck the mastiff could simply by virtue of the size difference betweent the two. I think you understand what I am getting at. Start small and soft and go from there if you want to tread carefully. JMO.

I'm rambling on about this because I am going to start transitiioning the mastiff back over to raw but in doing so and given my past experiences I will also have to carefully consider what I start giving her.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

beef vertebrae and ribs are ok, cow heads and tails are ok, I will feed cow legs long bones if they have the skin and hoof etc on as they are too big for them to try and crack and they just gnaw off the edible bits. 
Burtcher sawed bones can be kinda sharp and small and I am leary of them.


----------



## JOHN WINTERS (Mar 5, 2010)

I've been feeding mine frozen beef neck bones I get from the butcher daily for about 2 1/2 years now, he has no issues. Most he will just chew on till all the meat is gone and some have softer cartiledge in them which he reduces and consumes no problems. Prior to that when we slaughtered beef I would just let them have everything we didn't use from the ofal to the hooves. I've also tried deer bones but they splintered to easily and I think the pork bones are to messy for some reason.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I guess I'll give a few a try under good supervision and see what their chewing behavior is like.
As to not having the chops, Thunder is retired from most everything now so I've spoiled him by giving him his kong for an every day toy to chew on. He can work that sucker all day every day. 
I know! My bad because all toys should be MY toys but that's never been an issue with my dogs. If I say gvie it up, they do with no problems at all. Befoer I did that Thunder would chew on his stainless food bowl if I didn't pick it up after feeding. That thing almost looks like a crushed soda can. Since a pup he's always been a typical working bred dog. He needs to have his mouth kept busy.


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

I hope you got the organs also? I feed every part of the bones with no problems, as stated befor what they can't they won't. Problay scares the pants off the trash guy! I also leave some of them laying around as a crime deterrent #-o


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

No organ meat. ](*,)](*,)
Doubtful if I leave any bones laying around. One dog in particular, can be an excellent deterrent.:twisted:
They are two intact males and are together outside 24/7 but rarely interact with one another. They even have their own "toy" to keep thier chewing occupied but neither is interested in much of anything the other does. They are fed 6ft apart and never quarrel over food either. I'm guessing a good bone could change that. :lol:


----------

